# British School in AbuDhabi



## RianK (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear All:

I am considering a move to AbuDhabi and need some opinion about British school in Abudhabi. We are British family currently living in Malaysia. My daughter is in year 3 ( 8 year old) and we would like to continue her in British School.

Appreciate if someone can share what are the best British schools and what is the general perception about education quality in these schools. I prefer a school with more international attendance and strong academic push. Are the kids getting enough international exposure in these schools or more of local content. Please share your thoughts.

Kind regards.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The best two British schools in Abu Dhabi are probably Cranleigh & Brighton College.
The other three worth a mention are Repton, BISAK & BISAD.
My personal preference is Cranleigh - as it is very closely aligned to Cranleigh UK (‘rather than being a remote franchise - as many others are).
The current headmaster of Cranleigh Abu Dhabi (Mike Wilson) was the former headmaster of Cranleigh UK and he transferred to Abu Dhabi 2 years ago.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RianK (Jan 4, 2021)

Many thanks Steve. I will look into these schools. Any idea if there is fair representation of expat kids in these schools.

Would very much like to hear from any parents whose kids are attending these schools- if they are happy with the overall learning environment.

Regards.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

BSAK was amazing for our kids.
we move to Dubai and nowhere near as good as BSAK. When we were there the waiting list was LONG. Unsure now though as im sure alot of people left.


----------

